# Looking for a family dog.



## Jrhunt (Sep 4, 2013)

I just wanted to know if someone would be kind enough to help me in finding a dog. I'm looking for and OFRN. I'm not looking to compete or breed. I'm simply looking for a family pet. We have a pitbull he is a red dog as for his bloodlines I really am not knowledgeable enough to get into that. He's 15 and I'd like to have a young dog my boys can play with. I want another pitbull because he is quite simply the smartest, most obedient, loving dog I've ever been around. I'm looking for an older blood line like I mentioned because I think it's very important the dogs be kept what they are supposed to be. I live in ohio and the only dogs I can find locally are bully type dogs which I am not interested in. I have looked at IronLine kennels as he is fairly close to me.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ima bust ya bubble b4 the old heads git to ya......I would think real hard about NOT gittin an ofrn..they are not for the uh inexperienced....
plus if u don't know those fokes it aint happenin anyway....

mite wanna look at a diff bloodline.....but for godsakes don't go to a byb,please......It sounds like u want a dog with good peds, but have you considered a rescue dog? theres a lot out there that could use a good home!!!

not being a butt, jus being honest!


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

i have to agree with welder 100% OFRN are great dogs* but not for the inexperienced . do some more research so you can fully understand .. If you dont mind me asking why did you choose an OFRN??


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

welder said:


> ima bust ya bubble b4 the old heads git to ya......I would think real hard about NOT gittin an ofrn..they are not for the uh inexperienced....
> plus if u don't know those fokes it aint happenin anyway....
> 
> mite wanna look at a diff bloodline.....but for godsakes don't go to a byb,please......It sounds like u want a dog with good peds, but have you considered a rescue dog? theres a lot out there that could use a good home!!!
> ...


:good post:

Often times dogs like the OFRN are bred for a purpose and unless u are going to fulfill that purpose u might end up with a mess on ur hands. They are a high energy dog, true APBTs in general are! And I know several that can go for miles and not be tired at all!

Like Welder said, just trying be honest and help.


----------



## Jrhunt (Sep 4, 2013)

This is why I chose OFRN. Just didn't want a debate about the bloodlines.


----------



## Jrhunt (Sep 4, 2013)

/Users/joshhocking/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2011/Mar 29, 2011_6/DSC_0208.JPG


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

.....and the OFRN is not a "bloodline".

Always a good read. Old Family Red Nose Dogs - E.L. Mullins


----------



## Jrhunt (Sep 4, 2013)

Jrhunt said:


> This is why I chose OFRN. Just didn't want a debate about the bloodlines.


Yeah Saint Francis. That wasn't the picture it was supposed to be. It was supposed to be a pic of the dog we have. When I said "bloodlines" I meant his not OFRN as a bloodline. I know it's a strain not a blood line. That's what the dog we have is. Any advise on the pic?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

There are some great dogs in the shelters that need homes, but i understand if you want to know what you own, and what to expect. Have you ever owned an American Pit Bull Terrier with pedigree papers? Stick around and read the "Stickies" there is lots of great info here! 

After you read up all the stuff on this forum and research stuff and still want an American Pit bull Terrier for just a family pet I would go with a more easy going bloodline that isn't as high drive and crazy like OFRN strain. First thing that comes to mind when I think of easy going, family oriented, eager to please, are the Colby dogs. You got to get one from a good breeder though as many back yard breeders throw that name around. They are sweet dogs!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

I believe that was my bad friend,not yours...got caught up in the keyboard..


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

so did i thats why i edited so i dont pass around false info


----------



## Jrhunt (Sep 4, 2013)

Here is our dog we have now. So yes I have owned a pitbulls.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:goodpost: Welder..

Not everyone has put the time into breeding and raising family working dogs, usually APBTs (bulldogs) are the perfect nanny dog. HOWEVER in many cases APBTs do not make good house pets. OFRN is not a bloodline it is a Strain in which sub strains and lines are down from. A good amount of pit dogs are down from them and Colby Xs ... A well pedigreed red nosed dog will probably have some amount of OFRN in its history as its pretty much in the beginning of all dogs except Colby and he had his own. If it was family oriented and bred with good athletic ability, probably your best bet. To each their own, and Im sure there always an exception to the rule.


----------



## Jrhunt (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks coach. That's why I asked so many breeders throw around names. I want a dog that's bread to an old standard I don't want to support a breeder who cares nothing about this great breed and what it should be. and only about making money.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

You're welcome! I have a few acquaintances who have some fine Colby dogs who are bred well. They are pure Colby. 
If you are just liking the OFRN dogs because they are pretty dogs, it's definitely not the way to go because many of OFRN dogs are very intense and high strung and need some job like hog hunting or advanced obedience, agility, etc. to do. 
American Pit Bull Terriers can make great family dogs but certain bloodlines/strains (there I said it right  ) are more easy going than others. The high strung ones make great family dogs too!! You just have to DO something more with them than just the usual basic obedience class and lounging around the house as a family pet  hope this helps. Oh and that does not mean that all OFRN dogs are crazy and that all colby dogs are easy going. there are always exceptions, but in my opinion as a whole the Colby dogs to me are more chill. I am glad to hear you are at least researching before buying! I would look up some ADBA shows that are in your area and go to a few and talk to some of the people there.


You don't want to get the wrong breed and realize you bit off more than you can chew. Like FireHazard said, some do not make good house pets if they aren't worked like they need to be. Your older dog is very handsome for 15 years old! He looks great. If he is not a registered dog with legit papers though, there is no guarantee that he is even a purebred dog as you can't tell a breed based off looks. He is a nice looking boy none the less


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> You're welcome! I have a few acquaintances who have some fine Colby dogs who are bred well. They are pure Colby.
> If you are just liking the OFRN dogs because they are pretty dogs, it's definitely not the way to go because many of OFRN dogs are very intense and high strung and need some job like hog hunting or advanced obedience, agility, etc. to do.
> American Pit Bull Terriers can make great family dogs but certain bloodlines/strains (there I said it right  ) are more easy going than others. The high strung ones make great family dogs too!! You just have to DO something more with them than just the usual basic obedience class and lounging around the house as a family pet  hope this helps. Oh and that does not mean that all OFRN dogs are crazy and that all colby dogs are easy going. there are always exceptions, but in my opinion as a whole the Colby dogs to me are more chill. I am glad to hear you are at least researching before buying! I would look up some ADBA shows that are in your area and go to a few and talk to some of the people there.


"Oh and that does not mean that all OFRN dog are crazy...." That needed to be said:thumbsup:


----------



## Jrhunt (Sep 4, 2013)

He's ADBA registered coach. I just can't remember the bloodlines because I never sent in the registration to have it put in my name and got the peds. Where did your friends get their Colby dogs?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Jrhunt said:


> Where did your friends get their Colby dogs?


Thats usually information that is offered not asked. In most circles curiosity gets you pushed out of that circle.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Thats usually information that is offered not asked. In most circles curiosity gets you pushed out of that circle.


Whoops!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> "Oh and that does not mean that all OFRN dog are crazy...." That needed to be said:thumbsup:


Pssssssh!! Yes exactly! Gosh I can't get nothing straight today... You have no idea how many posts today I had to edit and re-edit...I keep thinking of things I forget to ad!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Whoops!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Whats wrong you ask the wrong questions too? Lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh sorry Jrhunt, I missed your question! Oops. I don't mind answering where they got them from in this case  Anyway, they both show them and I know one of them got hers from Rampage Kennels. But do understand that these good breeders don't just give their dogs to anyone...they want to get to know you so that they trust you with their dogs. She might want them to go only to show homes or homes that will do some obedience sport with them. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Haha, Aren't all APBTs high energy? LoL I have *never* had a dog quite like Diesel before. Last night he was SO excited to be going outside to play that he decided it would be faster just jumping off the staircase then going down one by one...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Pssssssh!! Yes exactly! Gosh I can't get nothing straight today... You have no idea how many posts today I had to edit and re-edit...I keep thinking of things I forget to ad!


LOL, you're OK...


----------

